# Rocky Element 2004 und 100mm Manitou R7 Gabel



## S.H. (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Ich fahre ein Rocky Element 2004 (eigentlich 2001, aber 2004 wurde der Rahmen getauscht) mit einer 80mm Skareb Super.

Die Skareb Super könnte ich nun bei meinem Zweitrad gut gebrauchen, deswegen überlege ich für das Rocky eine neue 100mm Manitou R7 Pro anzuschaffen. Die Auswahl an Gabeln mit Canti Sockeln ist leider sehr eingeschränkt.

Fährt jemand eine ähnliche Kombination und kann zu den 100mm Federweg raten oder verändert das die Geometrie zu stark?

Das Rocky wiegt 10,5kg inkl Pedale und klettert auch steilste Anstiege gut hoch. Machen sich hier die 100mm Federweg negativ bemerkbar oder überwiegt das positive Erlebnis bei einer holprigen Abfahrt?

Freue mich schon auf eure Antworten.


----------



## na!To (18. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre seit 8 Wochen ein 2006er Element mit ner 100mm Reba Worldcup. Funktioniert 1a, bergauf wie bergab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (18. Mai 2011)

Moin!

Das 2004er ist für 100mm ausgelegt. Das dürfte sich mit 80mm schei** fahren. Ist es ein 2001er ist es für 80mm ausgelegt. Hängt jetzt also vom Jg. ab. Hast du Industierlager oder Gleitlager an den Lagern?

Robert


----------



## S.H. (20. Mai 2011)

An meinem Rahmen sind noch diese Gleitlager verbaut.
Ich vermute, dass Rocky 2004 beim Tausch des Hauptrahmens wieder die Geometrie von 2001 geliefert hat, damit es zum Hinterbau passt.
Vielleicht wurde der eingesandte Hauptrahmen nur sandgestrahlt und neu lackiert!? Ursache für den Tausch waren Lackbläschen, die ich leider nun wieder habe.

Ist halt die Frage wieviel höher die R7 im Vergleich zur Skareb ist. Sind es genau 2cm oder eventuell sogar weniger. Hilft wahrscheinlich nur ausprobieren.


----------



## Catsoft (21. Mai 2011)

Ich befürchte eher mehr. Durch die dicken Puschen haben auch die Gabeln an Einbauhöhe zugelegt :-(


----------



## S.H. (13. Juni 2011)

Ich habe es nun ausprobiert und muss sagen es hat sich gelohnt.
In meinem Rocky Element 2004 (eigentlich 2001, aber 2004 wurde der Rahmen getauscht) arbeitet nun eine 100mm Manitou R7 Pro.

Die 25% mehr Federweg machen sich positiv bemerkbar und die Gabel spricht feinfühliger an. Ist halt auch neuere Technik.

Allerdings baut die neue 100mm Gabel mehr als 2cm auf, als die alte 80mm Gabel. Durch Ausbau von ein paar Spacern konnte ich dies nur teilweise kompensieren. Bei 20% Steigung klettern das Bike trotzdem noch gut, ohne dass es den Fahrer hinten abwirft.


----------

